
Forecasting the Future of Blockchain: A Systematic Analysis - hemapani
https://hackernoon.com/forecasting-the-future-of-blockchain-fefe0b521e3d
======
stdcli
We address all three of these issues you discussed at Blockstack:

1\. Limited scalability and latency.

While latency is an issue, it is only an issue if you rely on all data and
transactions to be on the Blockchain. At Blockstack, we register domains and
identities using the blockchain and allay the majority of priority associated
with these issues by solving the following two issues:

2\. Limited privacy

We enable users to have their own data stores to whitelist app developers to
write data to their own data stores, so users can then choose to render their
photos, blogs, or what have you to the app developers, but they can then
revoke access and own their photos, and render them to instagram version 3
persay to another app developer using the Blockstack API, and API that takes
care of the complexities of interacting with user identity authentication and
user data store, so the web developers can use javascript or whatever other
web languages they are comfortable with to access user identity and the data
for their applications, leaving users in control of their identity and their
data.

3\. Storage constraints

Storage constraints are significant if you rely on the blockchain to store all
of the data in an application, but this is unnecessary if the user owns their
data, and the identity that is proves they own their data is stored on the
blockchain. The constraints of the data is truly decentralised by the user,
where the user also owns their own data, contributing the alleviation of the
privacy issue above. The only thing that is not private is their identity,
making it hard to compromise.

4\. Unsustainable consensus is a broad term that implies democracy is
expensive because it requires computers to verify that things happened. While
the old and outdated argument that bitcoin is energy expensive does prey on
peoples conscious, it handwaves away the fact that most of the countries this
bitcoin energy usage ranks above are third world countries where citizens not
only do not really have access to computers or modern technology, but many of
them democracy or human rights in general. I am glad that the consensus
mechanism behind bitcoin does not rank below countries where humans have no
access to technology or democracy.

In regards to the expense, ASICS are becoming more energy efficient, just like
most computers are more energy efficient than they were 30 years ago.

How much energy do Facebook and google data centers use? Do you tell people
they are killing the trees every time they check their facebook? Do you even
know how much energy facebook data centers consume? To what purpose anyways?
You wouldn't know.

Read more here: [https://docs.blockstack.org/](https://docs.blockstack.org/)

